

Startup Quote: Angelo Sotira, co-founder, deviantArt - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1606793394

======
raychancc
We set out to change the world.

\- Angelo Sotira (@asotira)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1606793394>

